# The Birthright Trilogy I: Ciara: Child of War, Daughter of the Ravens. Cover Art!



## CirdanLinweilin (Apr 4, 2022)

I wanted to show everyone my cover art of my upcoming High Fantasy novel, I am ALMOST DONE!


CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 4, 2022)

Cool -- congrats!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Apr 4, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Cool -- congrats!


Thank you so much!! This cover art was actually a gift from a friend!

CL


----------

